# Your X-Mas presents



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

I know there's still a while to go for you Americans but here in England it's so close and I want to know some of
the best 2010 Xmas present you get.

HAPPY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!!


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

cossie said:


> I know there's still a while to go for you Americans but here in England it's so close and I want to know some of
> the best 2010 Xmas present you get.
> 
> HAPPY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!!


12 crested geckos! most of it was a present to myself haha but i also got 4 yesterday from someone on craigslist.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Ooh nice present

I'm not sure yet but I was down our shed and I notice and square shaped thing coverd up...so I went into my part of the shed and the back wasn't covers but there was a FISH TANK but it wasn't tropical it was a marine....DUN...DUN....DUN 

Ooooh I wonder who it's for


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

haha nice thats always a good present.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Yer got my tropical one last year
for
Xmas and and probs best pressie I ever got really


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

If it is for you, I give you an early welcoming to the Saltwater Section!!!


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Lol yer I think me and my dad will have hoops fun settin it up


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

We'll have fun helping you set it up as well!!


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Had a great Xmas so far.....got a second hand 24 gallon marine tank which my dad got from work for £30......Tinned of fishing gear ad of coarse some socks lol


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

My best present was a book set I've been wanting, "Uglies" by Scott Westerfeld!


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Well for the family my parents bought a 55 inch flatscreen tv!!!


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Cor 55" that big I only got a 42


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

hXcChic22 said:


> My best present was a book set I've been wanting, "Uglies" by Scott Westerfeld!


My girlfriend read that series, she said it were excellent.


My best pressent this year (because I know nothing else can/will top it) was a 46" High Def TV from my girlfriend .


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

The best present I gave was a "ticket" to King's Dominion (which is a theme/amusement park here in Virginia), to my little sister. It was just a voucher I made myself out of construction paper but I wanted something physical to show her. I've been wanting to take her on some real roller coasters, so we're going in the spring, just me and her. God help me, lol.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Amusement park? That'll be fun. SW mini reef? That'll be fun. (Now that I think about it, my FW is a year old in two days if I recall.) TVs? That'll be fun.

Seeing my cousin from Colorado today? That'll be Funnest!!!!!! (Too use bad grammar. Why isn't Google showing this as a non-word?)

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays!!!


----------



## burninrubber390 (Oct 25, 2010)

got my 75g and filter luckily my lfs had a good deal of $1 per gallon when they got it


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Make it a SW!!! There are tons of new people trying it ON THIS FORUM!!!! We can share our mistakes!!!


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

fish wise i got a whisper 100 air pump, but non-fish related i got a nook color


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

I got a kindle, its so cool! Doesnt beat actually holding a book though. Oh you guys are making me jealous with your saltwater tanks.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Join us Dan, join us.


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

funlad3 said:


> Join us Dan, join us.


but I dont have the space or money..  If I did a SW tank it would at least 50 gallons no less. And I only have room for a 30 gallon, and my space for a 30 gallon is taken up by my crested gecko.


----------



## burninrubber390 (Oct 25, 2010)

too late i already did a tropical fw tank


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Nooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i got to watch my 2 granddaughters (1&4) laugh and squeal with delight as they opened and played with their gifts ; and to talk to the woman i love for the day...the only thing that could have been better was to have her here with me..that will be next Christmas..


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Lohachata, are you just making your rounds on all of the new threads? (That's what I do!!!)


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

glad to hear everyone had a nice Christmas, now for the New year! 1 year closer to 2012! 1 year closer to making a lot of gullible kids at my school feel stupid


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I do believe that the world will end, (it was predicted by many ancient cultures.... All of the predictions are around the same time...) but people need to calculate when. We have changed the calendar and and added days, taken off days, so we need to recalculate this and find out what things may happen, be it a volcano, a tectonic shift (which would lead to the Earths rotation shifting, causing basically every natural disaster known to man), an asteroid, etc.

Will anything occur in 2012, probably no. Will something predicted happen around the time of the predictions, I believe so.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

I think the whole idea of the world CERTAINLY ending in 2012 is a load of crap. I go by the verse that says "Therefore keep watch, because you do not know on what day your Lord will come". 

If it happens to be in 2012, then so be it. But I'm not going to freak out and buy a survival shelter and all that. If He comes, nothing will save us from it. I wonder how soon it will happen because so many of the signs spoken of in the Bible are happening - earthquake, famine, wars, people falling away from their faith - but these all have been happening as long as the Earth has been around, and since time is a concept we can never grasp in relation to God, we could be dead tomorrow, or be here another million years. There is NO way of knowing.


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

anyone who says the mayans predicted is ignorant and does not know what the mayan calendar means. The mayan calendar is a countdown to when the Mayans needed to replant their crops and when to harvest. Nothing more. 2012 was conceived by the disappointed Y2K crowd.  I don't understand why people will believe in this crap. 

A tectonic shift in the earth would not cause that. It would cause potentially an Earthquake. Maybe some volano eruptions depending on were it happened. Perhaps depending on the size of the volcanic eruption some heavy acid rain and large storms, but it would shift the magnetic poles and it would not cause a change in Earths rotation. The magnetic poles change daily, even every minute. The changes are very subtle but it happens all the time.

I don't want to start an argument but trust me you have absolutely nothing to fear from 2012. I will place money on it.


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

hXcChic22 said:


> I think the whole idea of the world CERTAINLY ending in 2012 is a load of crap. I go by the verse that says "Therefore keep watch, because you do not know on what day your Lord will come".
> 
> If it happens to be in 2012, then so be it. But I'm not going to freak out and buy a survival shelter and all that. If He comes, nothing will save us from it. I wonder how soon it will happen because so many of the signs spoken of in the Bible are happening - earthquake, famine, wars, people falling away from their faith - but these all have been happening as long as the Earth has been around, and since time is a concept we can never grasp in relation to God, we could be dead tomorrow, or be here another million years. There is NO way of knowing.


Dont forget God lives outside of time, so it absolutely means no one can predict the end. Which isn't an end but a new beginning. Dont start the old thread again, I just made a joke.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Strange weather we're having, isn't it?


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

not were I am, its finally gotten back to normal. no rain, sunny skies.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Just bitter cold and no new snow. After our mini snow storm that is. 1 1/2 feet of it. Give me a few minutes and I'll have an album of my visit to Shedd Aquarium.


----------

